# Is Sarah about to kid or is something else going on??



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Pygmy goat, Sarah, and I can't figure out what is going on with her. She was put with the billy on September 1 but I don't know when she was bred. She has a thick yellowish discharge. She has not bagged up at all! I took some picutres about an hour ago but for some reason they are too big to upload. Is this discharge due to pregnancy or something else that I don't know about? Any input would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does it have a foul odor?

Is she acting..eating OK?

For uploading pics...here is a great link....hope it helps... :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10013&p=127090&hilit=uploading+pictures#p127090


----------



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

There is no oder that I can tell. She is eating and acting normally. I will try to get some pics uploaded!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Keep an eye on her! If she is about to kid, those babies can pop out pretty fast.  Have you felt for the ligaments on each side of her tail?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your right milkmaid....brain fade here...HeHe...if she was put in with a buck... at the beginning of sept...and has a discharge .....she could very well pop soon.... :wink:


----------



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think her ligaments feel very soft but my hubby usually checks those and he is working. I attached a link to the pics I took and uploaded on photobucket. I'm not really sure if I did it right.

http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae141/stacyross79/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep ...you did it right .... she is a really nice Doe....she sure looks to be close... but ...her udder doesn't look very full.....or it is just all her hair hiding it...

are these recent pics of her?


----------



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I took these pics a few hours ago. She has no milk in at all. Thats why I was concerned. It looked to me like she was losing her mucus plug but my does have always had milk before this happens.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks young...around a year old? When was the buck removed?? I'm assuming this is her first delivery...normally FF start an udder 4-6 weeks before they are due, but I have a pygmy/ nigerian cross doe who literally has just a handful with teats and has delivered twins twice with "no udder".

Has she been in heat?
The discharge looks similar to what my does show around their second month of pregnancy.


----------



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually she is 3 years old. She had her first kid last March and he was way too big and got stuck. We lost him. The billy was with the girls until last month. I figured she would be due in March. I never witnessed him breeding her though. Last year she uddered up before kidding. She had more discharge this evening, this time it looked more white than yellow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say then that she's likely not due for another 1-2 months, if he was with her that late. The discharge is normal for a doe in early pregnancy, as long as there is no bad odor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree with Liz...... :hi5:


----------



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sarah went into labor Wednesday night, the baby was stuck and we couldn't get it pulled out. We went in with gloves and lube and tried everything I have ever heard of. Its head was in the correct position but one leg was back. I lost both mommy and baby.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry :hug: You did what you could to help both :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your losses....  :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry  Many hugs going out to you today.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry you lost Sarah and baby. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWW OH NO 

IM so very sorry

My heart goes out to you


----------

